# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] [Concours] ShootMania : 10 clés alpha pour vous mes Canards

## Mr Ianou

Bonjour à tous !
 Ils arrivent , c'est la folie, on ne sait plus où donner de la tête, les fans se ruent déjà dessus.

 Mais que fait CanardPc ?
 Et bien, on vient vous offrir 10 belles clés alpha fraîchement emballées pour le FPS du moment : Shootmania.
 Et la "mania" on en reparle pour ce concours:
 Voici 10 phrases pointant sur quelque chose contenant "mania" tourné à la sauce FPS.
 A vous de trouvez à quel "mania" chaque phrase correspond.
 Exemple :
  1)On m'avait dit te pose pas trop de questions sur les règles, tu vises, tu tues.Tu parles que des conneries.
 Réponse sur le mail:
  1)Bruelmania
 Envoyez les 10 réponses à  Wobak@canardpc.com *avec votre pseudo forum*, nous tirerons au sort parmi les bonnes réponses.
 Les 10 gagnants repartiront avec une clé chacun.
 Ce concours commence dès maintenant et se finit lundi soir 23h59.
1)Je n'ai jamais eu les pieds sur terre surtout après un bon rocket jump.
 2)Les headshot que je loupe, on m'a jeté un sort ou quoi ?
 3)Pseudo Dr Fred, tel un météore j'arrive pour faire du score, notes bien mec
 4)Jean Louis, Paul Maccartnoob, Grant.Heven et Rob.Slash m'ont viré de l'équipe, j'étais mauvais. 
 5)Salut noobnoob
 6)Comment on s'est fait rouler dessus
 7)"beuh ptz cra cra pas bon l'eau ptz cra beuh" "Rage pas mec t'es mauvais"
 8)J'ai enchaîné les kills sur un rythme effréné.
 9)Je l'ai tellement bien fignolée cette map pour le mode royal, on devrait m'appeler l'entrepreneur
 10)Avec sa souris, quand il joue il est plutôt dingo au snipe.
 Les gagnants recevront leur clé via leur boite mail dans les meilleurs délais.
 Bonne chance à tous
 Les géants verts.
 Bonjour à tous !
Ils arrivent , c'est la folie, on ne sait plus où donner de la tête, les fans se ruent déjà dessus.


Mais que fait Canard PC ?
Eh bien, on vient vous offrir 10 belles clés alpha fraîchement emballées pour le FPS du moment : ShootMania.
Et la "mania", on en reparle pour ce concours:
Voici 10 phrases pointant sur quelque chose contenant "*mania*" tourné à la sauce FPS.
A vous de trouvez à quel "mania" chaque phrase correspond.

Exemple : 1) On m'avait dit te pose pas trop de questions sur les règles, tu vises, tu tues. Tu parles que des conneries.
 Réponse sur le mail: 1) *Bruelmania*
 Envoyez les 10 réponses à Wobak arobase canardpc point comme *avec votre pseudo forum*, nous tirerons au sort parmi les bonnes réponses.
Les 10 gagnants repartiront avec une clé chacun ainsi que 3 mois d'abonnement à CPC (ou 3 mois de prolongation si vous êtes déjà abonnés bien sûr).

Ce concours commence dès maintenant et se finit lundi soir 23h59 (horaire des mails faisant foi, on est très maniaque)!

*1)J'ai jamais eu les pieds sur terre surtout après un bon rocket jump.
2)Les headshots que je loupe, on m'a jeté un sort ou quoi ?
3)Pseudo Dr Fred, tel un météore j'arrive pour faire du score, note bien mec
4)Jean-Louis, Paul Maccartnoob, Grant Heven et Rob Slash m'ont viré de l'équipe, j'étais mauvais. 
5)Salut noobnoob
6)Comment on s'est fait rouler dessus
7)"Beuh ptz cra cra pas bon l'eau ptz cra beuh" "Rage pas mec t'es mauvais"
8)J'ai enchaîné les kills sur un rythme effréné.
9)Je l'ai tellement bien fignolée cette map pour le mode royal, on devrait m'appeler l'entrepreneur. Un vrai ring.
10)Avec sa souris, quand il joue, il est plutôt dingo au railgun.*


Les gagnants recevront leur clé via leur boîte mail dans les meilleurs délais.


Bonne chance à tous
*Les géants verts.*

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Yo-gourt

On peut voter pour sa phrase?  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Si tu veux.Ça fera plaisir à  certain.

----------


## Wobak

Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas compris la règle : les réponses sont des mots qui contiennent "mania" (parfois avec des jeux de mots douteux, parfois non).

----------


## Chan

J'ai rien com-pris.

----------


## Tamppus

Je suis largué...

----------


## Mr Ianou

J'espère qu'au moins 10 personnes auront compris :fear:

----------


## Chan

Genre l'exemple je ne vois même pas d'où ça vient. Pour la première phrase j'en déduis que c'est en référence à 

Spoiler Alert! 


une fameuse chanson

 mais le reste...

----------


## Tamppus

Dans les 10 phrase, on doit trouver un mot qui contient le bout "mania" a l'intérieur ? 

Bon ou pas ?

----------


## Wobak

> Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas compris la règle : les réponses sont des mots qui contiennent "mania" (parfois avec des jeux de mots douteux, parfois non).





> Dans les 10 phrase, on doit trouver un mot qui contient le bout "mania" a l'intérieur ? 
> 
> Bon ou pas ?



Félicitations ! Tu sais lire !  :;):

----------


## gregounech

Spoiler Alert! 


wawamania  :tired:   ::ninja::

----------


## Chan

J'ai la 1, 4 et la 10, j'ai droit à quoi ?

---------- Post added at 20h44 ---------- Previous post was at 20h42 ----------

gregounech tu trouves le reste et on se choppe les clefs  ::ninja::

----------


## gregounech

Ouais non je suis une putain de merde sur ces enigmes.

PM moi les 10 réponses thxbye.

---------- Post added at 21h47 ---------- Previous post was at 21h46 ----------

Concours sponsorisé par pixmania ?  :Emo:

----------


## Chan

Non mais je te précise que je galère aussi hein.
Bisou.

----------


## [gik]

J'en ai deux mais le reste...

----------


## MeRkO

3 mais le reste...

----------


## Mr Ianou

Et bien google est votre ami, ça fait partie d'une culture général.

Pour l'exemple par... hum par exemple :

"On m'avait dit te pose pas trop de questions sur les règles, tu vises, tu tues.Tu parles que des conneries."



"Alors y'a eu un "mania" la dedans".


"Analysons la phrase, il y a forcément un indice"



"Greyson, quand je compare cette série de mot "On m'avait dit te pose pas trop de questions" sur Google j'obtient "Patrick Bruel"


"Dans les années 90 la Bruelmania a battu son plein, c'est forcément notre indice".


 
Trop fort ce Greyson.

Who are you 
Who who who who
Who are you 
Who who who who...

----------


## gregounech

> Non mais je te précise que je galère aussi hein.
> Bisou.


Le probleme c'est que j'en ai deux.


La...

4 

et 

10.

 :tired: .

----------


## Chan

Pfiuuu tu vas super loin là  Ianou  ::lol::

----------


## gregounech

Et la 1...

----------


## Chan

A deux on en a 6 ! Mais...mais... ce sont les mêmes  ::cry::

----------


## MeRkO

> Pfiuuu tu vas super loin là  Ianou


mawé.  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Je suis la pour flatter votre intelligence.

J'ai confiance.

----------


## MeRkO

1.2...7.8.9.10  

 ::sad::

----------


## Narushima

J'ai réussi à faire fonctionner le code de Turing du logo Google ce matin, mais là c'est trop.

----------


## freddy021

J'en trouve aucune...et le pire c'est que je suis pas pret d'en trouver.
On peut s'échanger les bonnes réponses entre nous ? :D (j'en ai 5 si qqun veut trade...)

----------


## Kilogramme

Haha j'en trouve quelques uns ! Allez c'est tendu mais ça se tente ! Je VEUX cette clé :D

----------


## Sk-flown

Je crois que le terme "capilotracté" est bien trop faible pour ce quizz.

----------


## MeRkO

> Je crois que le terme "capilotracté" est bien trop faible pour ce quizz.


Faut-il encore avoir des cheveux.

 :^_^: 

_(non je ne suis pas chauve)_

----------


## Citwon

On est obligé de tous les avoir pour choper la clé ? Ça devient salement chaud.

----------


## MeRkO

> On est obligé de tous les avoir pour choper la clé ? Ça devient salement chaud.


Il y a des chances.  :;):

----------


## Kilogramme

Et hop ! Plus qu'une !
La 9 est vraiment pas simple...

----------


## Maclamenace

Je vois pas 10 personnes capables de répondre..je vais attendre le deuxième concours pour les clés restantes :D

----------


## Mr Ianou

Avec de l'astuce tout se trouve sur google.

C'est sur que ça change des jeux télé :

"Répondez a cette question : Quelle heure est-il ?"

----------


## gros_bidule

C'est donc ça la cul-ture de la nouvelle génération ?
Ho putain. Ho putain. Ho putain !


Me go sur google pour trouver, mwahaha !

----------


## Sao

Oui enfin, y'a une demi-mesure entre ça et les concours télé ...
Ça aurait été sympa en question subsidiaire ce genre d'énigme par contre.

L'ARG de Valve est un puzzle à deux pièces à côté!

----------


## davbi

J'ai tenté ma chance, sur un malentendu...

----------


## elFuego

Mon cher Ianou, vous êtes vraiment un _mania_que de l'énigme biscornue, bravo pour la vivacité d'esprit, mais c'est vraiment trop biscornu pour moi .

----------


## davbi

Pour en chercher depuis quelques jours, je préfère largement ce questionnaire, que d'accepter de retweeter/follow des "tocards" sur tweeter qui promettent des clés.
La au moins, ça se joue "au mérite" et c'est plutot marrant.

----------


## Wobak

Pour info y'a déjà des gens qui ont les bonnes réponses, donc c'est possible  :;):

----------


## gregounech

> Pour info y'a déjà des gens qui ont les bonnes réponses, donc c'est possible


mp thxbye.

---------- Post added at 03h24 ---------- Previous post was at 03h07 ----------

Je suis trop fort.

J'en ai plus 3, mais 4...


 :tired: .

Je comprends rien. Du tout.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Pour en chercher depuis quelques jours, je préfère largement ce questionnaire, que d'accepter de retweeter/follow des "tocards" sur tweeter qui promettent des clés.
> La au moins, ça se joue "au mérite" et c'est plutot marrant.


Merci  ::'(:

----------


## Tomaka17

En fait je crois que l'astuce c'est de chercher plein de mots contenant "mania" et de voir s'il y a une définition qui correspond

Mon problème c'est que c'est en lisant ce post que j'ai appris le concept de la bruelmania ; avec l'exemple, même si j'avais trouvé le rapport avec le bruel j'aurais jamais trouvé "bruelmania"

----------


## Templar

J'en ai ... un seul x)
C'est vraiment pas facile facile.

EDIT : Ah si 1, 3, 4 et 10 comme tout le monde quoi  ::): 
EDIT 2 : Ah et surement la 2 mais c'est tordu ..

----------


## Pimûsu

1
3
5
7
10 et encore celle là je suis allé la chercher loin ^^

Les autres... ::O: 

Je sens que les jeux de mots ne me sautent pas aux yeux !

----------


## ToneLune

> En fait je crois que l'astuce c'est de chercher plein de mots contenant "mania" et de voir s'il y a une définition qui correspond
> 
> Mon problème c'est que c'est en lisant ce post que j'ai appris le concept de la bruelmania ; avec l'exemple, même si j'avais trouvé le rapport avec le bruel j'aurais jamais trouvé "bruelmania"


Faut jouer d'astuce, à coup de CTRL+F sur la page Wikipédia de Brel par exemple une fois que tu as trouvé que la phrase venait de lui.  ::):

----------


## Mr Ianou

> En fait je crois que l'astuce c'est de chercher plein de mots contenant "mania" et de voir s'il y a une définition qui correspond
> 
> Mon problème c'est que c'est en lisant ce post que j'ai appris le concept de la bruelmania ; avec l'exemple, même si j'avais trouvé le rapport avec le bruel j'aurais jamais trouvé "bruelmania"


Ben oui voila une fois Patrick Bruel trouvé, tu as tout dans son wikipédia.

Et en gros au cas où si tu ne sais pas faire une recherche.

@SqueeZen Mais ça marche mieux sur la page de Bruel que de Brel

----------


## Templar

C'est moi ou le 9 est super mega tordu ? Genre rajout de ia après un nom?

----------


## Mr Ianou

C'est toi.

----------


## Templar

Ok je dois partir un peu loin à chaque fois :roll:

----------


## MeRkO

Bon voilà e-mail send a wobak.

----------


## gregounech

Pareil, j'espere que la 6 est ce que je pensais.

Et tout le reste en fait  ::ninja::

----------


## Templar

Si certains ont 4-5-6 ou autres pour checker, hésitez pas  ::P:  La 6 surtout je vois pas quelle interprétation je peux en faire ..
J'échange ce que j'ai déjà  ::P:

----------


## gregounech

Plus d'échange pour moi, la collaboration merkel-sarkozy merko-gregounech sera je l'espere une réussite.

----------


## Templar

Pour le noobnoob je pensais être sur une piste implacable ... Mais non !
Gimme a key  ::'(: 

EDIT : Regardez jusqu'où vous m'emmenez pour avoir cette clef.
Totalement à la ramasse :D

----------


## Maeldu83

J'ai tout sauf la 3) Quelqu'un pour trade  ::rolleyes::  ?

Merci  ::):

----------


## Moraking

Certaines phrases sont bien sympas.  ::): 
M'en manque plus qu'une.

----------


## gregounech

> Pour le noobnoob je pensais être sur une piste implacable ... Mais non !
> Gimme a key 
> 
> EDIT : Regardez jusqu'où vous m'emmenez pour avoir cette clef.
> Totalement à la ramasse :D


La prédiction google est ton amie.

Et aussi, je conseille la nouvelle vidéo du joueur du grenier qui donne une des réponses :D.

----------


## Templar

Je bloque sévèrement ...
Me manque 2,4,6,8,9 si certains veulent échanger.

La 2,4,8 j'ai une petite idée mais rien de bien concret :/
Avec que des recherches google c'est dur dur quand même ^^

Y'en a beaucoup qui ont tout trouvé ?

----------


## freddy021

> Y'en a beaucoup qui ont tout trouvé ?


 Wep, c'est possible de savoir combien de personnes ont trouvé a l'heure actuelle ? pour evaluer la difficulté du truc et pour savoir cb on risque d'etre au tirage au sort ^^

----------


## viros

Je pense pas qu'il y ait beaucoup de gagnant ^^

---------- Post added at 23h35 ---------- Previous post was at 23h33 ----------

En tout cas ce jeu fait vachement réfléchir, personnellement j'en ai trouvé que 5 et il paraitrais à ce que je lis de vos commentaires que ce soient les plus durs que j'ai trouvés et que je n'arrivent pas à trouver les plus faciles  xD

----------


## Wobak

J'ai 4 personnes qui ont tout juste et 6 qui ont au moins 8 bonnes réponses.

----------


## Neit

M'étonne pas.
Perso je stagne je vais aller faire dodo, on verra demain et ça me fera du bien.

----------


## DJS

C'est quand même bien chaud, j'en ai que deux.

----------


## gregounech

> J'ai 4 personnes qui ont tout juste et 6 qui ont au moins 8 bonnes réponses.


En esperant que ca ne change pas  :Emo:

----------


## MeRkO

> En esperant que ca ne change pas

----------


## lennae52

La 6  ::'(: 

J'ai mis un truc mais je pense que je me trompe alors je n'ose pas encore envoyer mes réponses ='(

----------


## JaguarTique

J'ai la 1-4-5-7-8. Là je bloque un peu, mais je m'accroche  ::):

----------


## freddy021

> La 6 
> 
> J'ai mis un truc mais je pense que je me trompe alors je n'ose pas encore envoyer mes réponses ='(


pareil...sauf que j'ai osé envoyer mes réponse :D
Mais bon, c'est l'un des rares introuvables sur le net...

----------


## akcia

c'est quand même super hard ...
perso j'ai : 1, 2 pas sur, 3, 4, 5 , 7 , 10
si des gens veulent partager leurs idées/pistes ...

----------


## Monsieur Odd

La deux m'a beaucoup fait rire, mais j'vois pas pour plus de la moitié.

----------


## robingilh

La 9  ::cry:: 
Sinon, le reste est assez easy  :B):

----------


## LaVaBo

J'en ai 6 sur 10 là, et je trouve ça très daté années 90. Des trucs genre la 5 ou la 7, si j'avais pas eu la phrase sonore dans la tête, j'aurais vraiment galéré à trouver.

En attendant, Grant.Heven, ça n'existe pas sur google.

----------


## JaguarTique

La 5 google aide pas mal quand même  ::):

----------


## freddy021

C'est fini l'entraide ?! Je veux ma clé moi ! :D

----------


## Templar

Je commence à désespérer. J'ai vraiment fait toutes les recherches google imaginables mais m'en reste toujours 5 ...

----------


## redfog

J'en ai 7 sur 10.  ::O: 
J'ai fais appel a des anglais, mais je pense pas que ça va marcher  :^_^: 

---------- Post added at 17h16 ---------- Previous post was at 17h10 ----------

Aaah, il me manque plus que le 9.  ::(:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Et bien continu a faire appel a un anglais  ::): 

Il n'y a que la 6 où il faut faire preuve de déduction mais il n 'y a pas de piège.

----------


## plh59

Bonjour, Bonsoir

La flemme de me casser la tête, j'ai mis ce qui me passait par la caboche et j'ai envoyé le mail. Après le sort décidera si ma caboche est bien cultivé.

plh59

----------


## Arzik

Un indice pour la 2 quelqu'un ?

----------


## Shurin

Certainement pas à un attaché de presse.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Il me manque la 2, 3, 6, 9 ...

----------


## Arzik

je suis pas un attaché de presse ! comment j'enlève ca

---------- Post added at 17h29 ---------- Previous post was at 17h29 ----------

c'est bon

----------


## donda

Bon j'ai des réponse, mais le doute m'envahit et je crois que j'ai un esprit décaler par rapport a mes déduction .
Allez me reste plus que la 3,5,6 et 9  ::'(:  un petit indice  messieurs.

----------


## Arzik

envoie moi la 2 et je te donne la 9

----------


## donda

Mince la 9 est si facile que ça.

----------


## Arzik

tu la trouvé ou tu la veux ?

----------


## M0zArT

J'en ai aucune, quelqu'un peut me trade 10 bonnes réponses contre rien ?

----------


## Neit

Merci, je (pense que je) viens de trouver la 9 grâce à toi  ::):

----------


## M0zArT

Toutes les réponses : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/-mania
 ::trollface::

----------


## Templar

Oh merci M0zArT, je suis bien avancé maintenant :D

...  ::o:   ::sad::   ::|:   :tired:

----------


## Neit

Dites, les réponses sont toujours en un seul mot ou un mot composé fonctionne aussi ?

----------


## ayrelien

J'envoie la 9 à celui qui m'envoie la 2

----------


## Arzik

quelqu'un a la 2 ? j'échange n'importe quel réponse contre la 2 !

----------


## doyoude

J'ai tout sauf la 8 et la 9, donc si il y en a qui veulent échanger, MP moi ou par mail duddies.dude@gmail.com

----------


## freddy021

C'est vrai que les 2-3-9 sont bien ardues :D
Mais je vois pas comment on peut trouver une des trois, sans trouver les deux autres...c'est la meme methode de recherche.
(enfin si ça se trouve je me suis planté dans les 3..)

----------


## blackseed

Merci CPC pour ce concours!  ::): 
Est-ce qu'on peut me confirmer que c'est bien "Wobak" avec une "W' majuscule?
Ce serait un peu balo de ne pas envoyer mes réponses sur la bonne boîte^^

----------


## Arzik

Personne ne pourrais me trade la 2 ?

----------


## M0zArT

Et sinon

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Toutes les réponses : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/-mania


Non y'a pas tout.Quel enfoiré ce Ianou.

----------


## anthonyda

Il est vraiment difficile ce concours  ::o:

----------


## freddy021

une clé ça se mérite mon gars !

----------


## Celwen

Me manque qu'une réponse je suis fatiguéeeee  ::'(:

----------


## XpreSion

Qui échange ?! Je cherche la 2  ::(:

----------


## Mr Ianou

C'est bien, je peux dire déjà qu'il y aura un tirage au sort.

Qui tente rien n'a rien  ::):

----------


## XpreSion

Plus de 10 personnes avec les 10 bonnes réponses ?

----------


## donda

Apres ce questionnaire je me sent d'attaque pour postuler a qui veux gagner des millions. :Cigare:

----------


## punkrocker

Dire que je ne m'étais jamais inscrit sur le canard  ::huh::  Au moins ce sera ça de gagner  ::): 
Je la veux ma clé alpha grrrr

----------


## anthonyda

Un indice pour la 3eme svp?  ::P: p

----------


## XpreSion

On aura quand le nom des gagnants ? Savoir s'il est utile d'attendre ici ? ^^

----------


## freddy021

> Un indice pour la 3eme svp? p


y'a deja plus de 10 concurrents, dsl :D

Le tirage au sort sera fait ce soir ? (quitte a avoir les clés un autre jour)

----------


## anthonyda

> y'a deja plus de 10 concurrents, dsl :D
> 
> Le tirage au sort sera fait ce soir ? (quitte a avoir les clés un autre jour)


 Tu peux envoyer un indice sans filer la réponse  ::P:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Plus que 30 mn  :;):

----------


## redfog

La tension est un son comble!

----------


## anthonyda

Toujours pas trouvé le 3eme  ::(:

----------


## freddy021

> Tu peux envoyer un indice sans filer la réponse


Indice 1 : quand j'ai relu la question, je ne me suis pas souvenu de la réponse
Indice 2 : quand j'ai lu la réponse, je ne me suis pas souvenu de ce a quoi elle fait référence

Je sais pas si ça t'aide ...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## anthonyda

Pas vraiment  ::o:

----------


## XWolverine

Comme quoi, rien de mieux qu'un concours pour attirer la chair fraîche  :;):

----------


## Templar

Tu dois pouvoir trouver la réponse avec google assez facilement  :;):  
Prédiction google

----------


## Tangoal

Me manque la 2, la 3 et la 5 mais la c'est trop tard  ::'(:

----------


## freddy021

c'est pas fini tant que la cloche n'a pas sonné... (Rocky Mania)

---------- Post added at 00h00 ---------- Previous post was at 23h56 ----------

Ding Ding



> Il y a actuellement 19 utilisateur(s) naviguant sur cette discussion. (11 utilisateur(s) et 8 invité(s))


raaaa les vautours :D

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ding ding fin des mails.

On envoie les réponses sous peu et les gagnants après tirage au sort d'une main innocente mais il est dur à chopper.

----------


## XpreSion

Sous peu ce soir ?

----------


## Olichu

Que la force de Thierry Beccaro soit avec moi !!

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Sous peu ce soir ?


Oui .

----------


## redfog

Que la force de Florent Castelnerac soit avec moi !!

----------


## Neit

En fait y avait pas de réponses, le tirage se fera entre ceux qui on les mêmes  :tired:

----------


## tiraflo

Pouvons-nous avoir les bonnes réponses ? =)

----------


## freddy021

> Pouvons-nous avoir les bonnes réponses ? =)


 Dis ce que t'as mis, on verra bien ^^

----------


## tiraflo

La curiosité est un vilain défaut ^^

----------


## redfog

On attends.

----------


## Templar

Ou sinon tu peux attendre demain. Ces noobnoob qui viennent sur le forum juste pour le concours et qui en plus n'ont aucune patience ...

----------


## Mr Ianou

Une quarantaines de bonnes réponses.

C'est pas mal tout ça.

----------


## freddy021

et moi qui pensais qu'on serait 15 a tout casser...

----------


## Templar

Oué c'est énorme 40, ça sent les multi-account tout ça  ::P:  Bon j'aurais mieux fait de me coucher avant x)
Bonne nuit à tous.

----------


## redfog

40?!
Wow, je sais qu'il y a eu pas mal d'entraide, mais je m'attendais pas a autant.
Sinon, niveau doublons, faudrais regarder les IP des membres inscrit récamment qui ont participé au concours.
(Oui, je suis au courant que je suis dans la liste)

----------


## Mr Ianou

C'est pour ça qu'on perd du temps a cause de petits malins.

Sinon ça ferait déjà 1 heures qu'on vous aurait balancé le tout.

----------


## Arzik

pas de problème...Faut les éradiquer

----------


## KALHEX

Ben personellement, j'ai envoyé deux mails , un pour moi et un autre pour mon pote car il me l'a demandé après si c'est pas autoriser, tampis..

----------


## JaguarTique

On peut au moins avoir les bonnes réponses ? De toute façon le concours est terminé, ça pourrait arrêter le suspens pour ceux qui ont au moins une erreur ^^

----------


## Maeldu83

Je suis d'accord avec Jaquartique

----------


## gregounech

> C'est pour ça qu'on perd du temps a cause de petits malins.
> 
> Sinon ça ferait déjà 1 heures qu'on vous aurait balancé le tout.


Oui parce que créer 100 emails avec la meme réponse :ez:.

(Et 100 comptes CPC...)

----------


## Mr Ianou

1)*J'ai jamais eu les pieds sur terre* surtout après un bon rocket jump.
1)Starmania
Pour la première, vous arriviez sur Starmania avec google au pire sur Balavoine et sa fiche wiki ou l'on trouve dès les premières lignes "Starmania"

2)Les headshots que je loupe, on m'a *jeté un sort* ou quoi ?
2)Questmania ou Pottermania ou Ultra maniac
C’était une référence à la Pottermania pour un sorcier qui jette des sorts.On a aussi compté Questmania parce qu'on vous aime bien.
Mais que vient donc faire ce Ultra maniac ? 
Et bien là c'est une surprise pour moi, je ne connaissais pas quand j'ai envoyé le concours.
Et quelqu'un nous a mis cette réponse.
Je recherche sur le net et la, je vois un manga avec une sorcière qui jette des sorts.
 ::o:  
 ::|: 
Bon ben on accepte aussi.

3)Pseudo *Dr Fred*, tel un *météore* j'arrive pour *faire du score*, *note* bien mec
3)Maniac Manson
On est sur un forum de jeux video. Impossible de passer a coté. Dr Fred et météore devaient largement vous aidez. "Le score" à "noter" faisait partie de l'astuce pour avancer dans le jeu. Bref des indices de partout.

4)*J*ean-*L*ouis, *Paul Macc*artnoob, *G*rant *H*even et *R*ob *S*lash m'ont _viré de l'équipe_, j'étais mauvais.
4)Beatlemania
La petite photo de fan devait déjà vous y faire penser inconsciemment.
Il suffisait de prendre les initiales des pseudos pour en être sur a 100%. Et le petit Paul maccartnoob pour mettre sur la voie.

5)*Salut no*obnoob
5)Animaniacs
Elle aura embêté du monde celle là.Il suffisait simplement de taper dans google "Salut no" pour voir les choix et apparaître sans même taper "Entrée" : Animaniacs.

6)Comment on s'est fait *rouler* dessus
6)Trackmania
Franchement un concours sur Shootmania sans suggérer Trackmania ? 
Je vais pas vous faire l'affront d'expliquer.

7)"Beuh ptz cra cra *pas bon l'eau* ptz cra beuh" "Rage pas mec t'es mauvais"
7)Tazmania
Encore une recherche google on tombe sur taz on le fait accompagner du "mania", pour trouver le jeu Tazmania. Un peu d'imagination que diable.

8)J'ai enchaîné les kills sur un* rythme effréné*.
8)Beatmania ou Stepmania
Pas d'autre explication possible  :B): 

9)Je l'ai tellement bien fignolée cette map pour le mode royal, on devrait m'appeler *l'entrepreneur. Un vrai ring.*
9)Wrestlemania
L’entrepreneur = the undertaker
C'était la plus tordue et pourtant celle qui a le moins posé de problème...Allez comprendre.

10)Avec sa *souris*, quand il joue, il est *plutôt dingo* au railgun.
10)Mickeymania
Souris pluto dingo... :tired: 
On a accepté Disneymania.

"T'es un gagnants mon fils" :
"Abidbolmania"
"non mais c'est fini monsieur, stop"

masterofboulet 
Pristius
Neuneuman
teddgololo
azur38
Burnz
Vim
XpreSion
Olichu
Tiraflo

----------


## ayrelien

On pourrait avoir les réponses svp ?

Edit :
Oups desolé, posté en mème temps.

----------


## JaguarTique

Haaaaa Wrestlemania j'ai hésité !! Zut zut zut ! 

Il y aura un autre concours de prévu pour d'autre clef ?

----------


## Olichu

Depuis le temps que j'attendais de gagner ces foutus clés <3

----------


## Arzik

je l'ai avais tous en plus...zut

----------


## donda

GG aux canards intello. :;):

----------


## XpreSion

> depuis le temps que j'attendais de gagner ces foutus clés <3


+10000 <3 cpc

----------


## tiraflo

Merci pour ce concours  ::): 

Je me dois de venir sur cpc maintenant =P

----------


## Wobak

> Merci pour ce concours 
> 
> Je me dois de venir sur cpc maintenant =P


Ça serait une reconnaissance sympa ouais de ne pas avoir utilisé le forum juste pour le concours  :;):

----------


## tiraflo

Je te comprends. Juste pour info, sais-tu quand nous allons recevoir les clés ?

----------


## burnz

Merci beaucoup a CPC ! <3

----------


## punkrocker

Dites, si aucune nouvelle c'est que l'on a pas été tiré au sort? Ou bien ce n'est pas encore effectué *bave* ! Donnez-moi de l'espoir  ::):

----------


## Flubber

> Merci pour ce concours 
> 
> Je me dois de venir sur cpc maintenant =P


C'est surtout que si tu ne viens pas tout les 2 jours, la clé expire automatiquement.  :Cigare:

----------


## redfog

Bien joués au vainqueurs!  :;): 
J'avais bon a toutes les réponses, ce qui est déjà une satisfaction.   ::):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> 10)Avec sa *souris*, quand il joue, il est *plutôt dingo* au railgun.
> 10)Mickeymania
> Souris pluto dingo...
> On a accepté Disneymania.



Je suis pas d'accord avec cette réponse.
"Avec sa souris", donc mickey est secondaire.
"plutôt dingo", donc dingo est le personnage principal.

Donc la réponse aurait du être Aquamania.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aquamania

----------


## Wobak

> Je suis pas d'accord avec cette réponse.
> "Avec sa souris", donc mickey est secondaire.
> "plutôt dingo", donc dingo est le personnage principal.
> 
> Donc la réponse aurait du être Aquamania.
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aquamania


C'est nous qu'on choisit les réponses. Na !

----------


## doyoude

Et les gagnants seront annoncés quand ?

----------


## donda

Bon si on passez aux tirages au sorts des perdants maintenant,histoire que tous le monde soit heureux. :;): 
(rassurez moi ,vous n'aviez pas que 10 clef) ::'(:

----------


## Wobak

Faut apprendre à lire les gens  ::P:  




> "T'es un gagnants mon fils" :
> "Abidbolmania"
> "non mais c'est fini monsieur, stop"
> 
> masterofboulet 
> Pristius
> Neuneuman
> teddgololo
> azur38
> ...

----------


## MeRkO

Bravo les gens.  :;):

----------


## Sao

Et sinon pour les résultats ça arrivera un jour ?

----------

